# Bigger case needed!



## cj_cfc (May 9, 2007)

Hello i was just wondering if anyone has any suggestions on a case with lots of room. I have just finished building me first pc from scratch but everything seems a bit of a tight squeez. At the moment im only running a sapphire ati radeon x1950 gt but even that seems a very tight squeez. I am looking to upgrade to a nvidia 8800 in the future so i need a case big enough to fit this and still leave me with some room. regards chris.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Description=Cooler+master+stacker

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133021

Extreme cooling!!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103011


----------



## cj_cfc (May 9, 2007)

ello m8 thanks for the reply! i like the look of the last case u listed and i was just wondering if u know of anything else in the price range of aobut £50-£80. thanks chris.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, Chris
Try this for size...
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-065-AN


----------

